# Yeast infection on penis dr said *after* retracting him!



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

This isn't about my ds, thankfully, but someone I know from another board.

She has a ds the same age as mine, 3 months, who has had tonsillitis and been on antibiotics. Suddenly this rash appeared on his scrotum and she wasn't able to clear it up with zinc oxide and being diaperless, so she took him in to the dr. He retracted the baby's penis and said he had a horrible yeast infection on it and has instructed her to rectract the penis twice a day and apply cream. He told her she needs to retract the penis so it doesn't 'fuse shut'.

WTH? Sounds to me like this kid was violated!

My ds3 has had yeast a time or two in his diaper area, but I didn't need to retract him!


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I bet after a few weeks, when his penis is totally screwed up from the forced retraction, the doctor says he HAS to be circumcised. Now doesn't that just fit perfectly in a nice little box with a bow. That pour little boy.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Please print out the AAP intact Care guide for her on forced retraction as well as the other info. provided in the sticky resourses from DOC and other sorces. That poor little boy


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

I also saw this, presumably on the same board! I just posted the aap link in the thread, and recommended that she get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

By the way yeast infection can be treated with OTC cream like monistate. The 7 day kind not the 3 day.

I would also link to her the Intact Care Agreement so that she can protect her son from this ignorent Dr.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Why isn't this sexual assault? If a doctor examined your daughter and tore her genital tissue apart to "see" her, wouldn't it be assault? How are these doctors being allowed to rip genital tissue in boys and it's considered medical care that insurance companies and patients pay for?


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuppyFluffer* 
Why isn't this sexual assault? If a doctor examined your daughter and tore her genital tissue apart to "see" her, wouldn't it be assault? How are these doctors being allowed to rip genital tissue in boys and it's considered medical care that insurance companies and patients pay for?
















We live in a very warped society.


----------



## klg47 (May 20, 2003)

Our 11-month old son's penis swelled up dramatically one day. I got home from work and it was huge. Dh hadn't noticed it, since it swelled gradually throughout the day. It scared us so much we took him to the ER. The doctor gently put some pressure on the foreskin, but it was clear that it wasn't retractable at all, and he didn't force it







He then squeezed out a ton of white gunk and pronounced it a yeast infection. $600 or so for a Nystatin prescription







We put the Nystatin all around the foreskin opening and tried to work it in a little, though we couldn't really do much to get it in. It worked very quickly and effectively, even though we couldn't get much under the foreskin.

The nurse checking us in asked if we had been retracting at every diaper change, and of course I said no. She said that we were supposed to do that, and I told her that advice was outdated. I wish I had been more forceful and clear, but I was quiet and mumbly and stumbled around a lot









The ER doc also told us that he wasn't sure if it was normal for the foreskin opening to be so tight at that age. But he did say he didn't know, but that he thought we might want to get it checked out by a urologist. We didn't. We knew ds was fine.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuppyFluffer* 
Why isn't this sexual assault? If a doctor examined your daughter and tore her genital tissue apart to "see" her, wouldn't it be assault? How are these doctors being allowed to rip genital tissue in boys and it's considered medical care that insurance companies and patients pay for?

You're right, PuppyFluffer, and prehaps it's up to us parents (well, I'm not a parent, but I feel like a papa bear when it comes to this issue) to "third degree" the doctor/nurse on what they just did. It does him/her no harm... not like the harm he/she inflicted on the baby/little boy who just had been retracted. Ask: "Isn't what you just did considered to be sexual assualt?" Of course you're going to get their attention and they're going to jump to defend themselves like their life depended on it. But keep at it. Continue: "If I had a daughter and you just did that to her, would it be sexual assault?" _Hopefully_, you'll get an reply! But even if you don't, you just made that doctor's/nurse's heart jump up into their throat!







I admit, on paper, it's a pretty _gutsy_ thing to do, but whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy in the world would you treat sexual abuse differently for females than males???

Too extreme? Thank you, PF. I think I'll remember this possible scenario any time someone else will sadly post that their son was retracted.







:


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 
You're right, PuppyFluffer, and prehaps it's up to us parents (well, I'm not a parent, but I feel like a papa bear when it comes to this issue) to "third degree" the doctor/nurse on what they just did. It does him/her no harm... not like the harm he/she inflicted on the baby/little boy who just had been retracted. Ask: "Isn't what you just did considered to be sexual assualt?" Of course you're going to get their attention and they're going to jump to defend themselves like their life depended on it. But keep at it. Continue: "If I had a daughter and you just did that to her, would it be sexual assault?" _Hopefully_, you'll get an reply! But even if you don't, you just made that doctor's/nurse's heart jump up into their throat!







I admit, on paper, it's a pretty _gutsy_ thing to do, but whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy in the world would you treat sexual abuse differently for females than males???

But it's different don't you know? Because it's all out there waiting to be retracted and cut off. *sigh* I try to use the 'if it were a girl what would you do' argument, but sadly so many people don't get the comparison.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hunnybumm* 
But it's different don't you know? Because it's all out there waiting to be retracted and cut off. *sigh* I try to use the 'if it were a girl what would you do' argument, but sadly so many people don't get the comparison.

Because in American society we treat women and girls as being weak, fragile and more needing of protection. Boys are just told to "get over it" and "be a man". So if you compare things like this between boys and girls, a lot of people think "He's a boy, get over it."







:


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I think many people don't get the comparison because many people don't understand the anatomy of the intact penis. If the general public understood that it was firmly adhered to the glans and that "pulling it back to clean" involved tearing the tissue apart...they would get it that it is painful and harmful. So many people think you have to pull back and "clean" which is where this whole idea that intact is so much work begins. Where did people get this idea? I am guessing the medical profession, which is looking for a disease that circ is the cure for. The insane push to continue circumcision is completely illogical in our culture.

If I had a boy and retraction at the hands of a doctor ever happened, I'd seriously consider legal action and accusation of sexual assault and damage. If for nothing else than the publicity I could get in an effort to educate other doctors that harming children's genitals will result in action against them with financial ramifications. I firmly believe that in order to change medical behavior, you have to hit them where it matters - in the wallet. Our medical system is a for profit system. When something becomes a financial liability, they make changes.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuppyFluffer* 
If I had a boy and retraction at the hands of a doctor ever happened, I'd seriously consider legal action and accusation of sexual assault and damage. If for nothing else than the publicity I could get in an effort to educate other doctors that harming children's genitals will result in action against them with financial ramifications. I firmly believe that in order to change medical behavior, you have to hit them where it matters - in the wallet. Our medical system is a for profit system. When something becomes a financial liability, they make changes.

that's exactly what i'm thinking every time i read a post about doctors/nurses retracting little boys! I really don't understand how mothers can just leave angry without saying a thing or even if they do say something, why would the doctor care anyway, he got his/her $$$ for that







: . Legal action/making it public is the only way to stop it, IMO.


----------

